# Bristol postal strike



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

The main Filton sorting office is apparently on strike 'til Friday evening.  (-Which I've no problem with, other than the minor inconvenience it's causing me today.)  

If I went to Bath or somewhere, would posting it there mean that my Incredibly Important Letter _(tm)_ would then avoid Filton and have a chance of reaching it's destination on time?

Or are the Bath posties on strike too?


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2009)

maybe, but you'd be a scab if you did


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

strung_out said:


> maybe, but you'd be a scab if you did



Yes, thanks, I was expecting that answer. 

I don't know how serious you actually are hmm, but whether I ought to be circumventing industrial action _is_ something I've considered.  

On balance though, if Bath are working today _(-and not, AFAIK, in any scabbing way)_, and I'm prepared to cycle thirty miles to Bath and back to post something rather than just use a private company like Fed-Ex or whoever, then I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> On balance though, if ... I'm prepared to cycle thirty miles to Bath and back to post something rather than just use a private company like Fed-Ex or whoever



Not that I _am_ prepared to cycle thirty miles to post a letter, tbh.  

That bit's more of a hypothetical.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 13, 2009)

hy-pathetical


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

hermitical said:


> hy-pathetical



Hi, hermitical!


----------



## hermitical (Aug 13, 2009)

pfffft


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

hermitical said:


> pfffft



Damning stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2009)

This is getting ugly you two - this is why you were barred from the pub. Cut it out.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> This is getting ugly you two - this is why you were barred from the pub. Cut it out.



_*rolls sleeves up*_

We'll see next week who's banned from the pub.  

-If I'm not there though, it's 'cos I'm watching that _Planet Of The Apes_ trilogy.


----------



## jusali (Aug 13, 2009)

Piddlesticks just ordered some stuff off ebay for the weekend


----------



## hermitical (Aug 13, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _*rolls sleeves up*_
> 
> We'll see next week who's banned from the pub.
> 
> -If I'm not there though, it's 'cos I'm watching that _Planet Of The Apes_ trilogy.



you dirty stinking ape


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2009)

Our postman at work was on strike today - he said management might come round to collect our post, so in the spirit of solidarity I refused to put my post in the post tray for the scabs to pick up.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 13, 2009)

hermitical said:


> you dirty stinking ape









Yep, that's me, taking a break from a Royal Mail picket line twenty years ago.  We were on all-out strike for about three weeks, as I recall.  Happy times...


----------



## hermitical (Aug 15, 2009)

you dirty stinking commie


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 15, 2009)

hermitical said:


> you dirty stinking commie


----------



## hermitical (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd never wear ear-rings


----------



## Geri (Aug 16, 2009)

The red thing is spot on though.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 16, 2009)

my chest is hairier


----------

